

Carl Icahn In Talks With Motorola About Its Massive Patent Portfolio - ekm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/22/carl-icahn-in-talks-with-motorola-about-its-massive-patent-portfolio/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
delip
Let the patent wars begin :-)!!

